# Comedero automatico para perros



## fersumac (Ene 3, 2010)

Sres.
Estoy haciendo un comedero automatico para perros utilizando un bisinfin, y el problema lo tengo en como controlar un motor con reductor para que el bisinfin de 2 vueltas (osea 2 vueltas completas de motor) y este se pare para que solo caiga el alimento de dos vueltas, pero ojo si en algun momento quiero que en vez de 2 vueltas sean mas, que tambien pueda hacerlo. El circuito tiene que estar alimentado a 220v pues este se tiene que poner en marcha mediante un programador diario 
Gracias espero su colaboracion
Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 3, 2010)

un temporizador para dejar el motor girarr X tiempo (el tiempo que tarde en dar doa veltas)


----------



## alexus (Ene 3, 2010)

un arreglo con optoacoplador, o sensor de proximidad, al clock de un 4017, y a las salidas de este 10 compuertas and, las 10 salidas del 4017, conectadas, una a una, a las entradas de 10 and, y en las otras entradas de las and, a positivo. las salidas de las and, a 10 dip switch, con lo que seleccionas cuantas vueltas de motor, y despues ves....


----------



## fersumac (Ene 4, 2010)

Gracias elosciloscopio, lo del temporizador lo habia pensado, pero con esto solo doy y quito corriente, pero me preocupa la parada por la inercia del bisinfin, igual digo alguna tonteria.

Alexus no comprendo puedes expliarlo mejor, o incorporar un pequeño esquema. Gracias


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 4, 2010)

bueno, intentalo


----------



## alexus (Ene 4, 2010)

ok, analicemos.

tu lo que necesitas, es que un tornillo sin fin, gire, "n" vueltas, y se detenga, ¿verdad?

bien. preguntas que me surgen: como se activa el motor? y como y cuando se reinicia el ciclo?

yo lo que propongo, es sensar las vueltas del moto/reductor y pararlo.

por eso te dije, con un sensor, optoacoplador abierto, de proximidad inductivo, etc. le damos clock a un 4017, este contador lo que hace es: busca el datasheet y te daras cuenta, y nosotros con los dip switch seleccionamos en que salida hacer tal cosa (por ejemplo, activar un rele, y desconectar un contactor que te maneje el motor..

a la practica..

con los dip, seleccionamos, la salidda 5 del 4017, hachamos a andar en artilugio, el motor dara 6 vultas y se detendra... luego algo reiniciara el ciclo.

en la imagen. de izquierda a derecha tenes, lo redondo es el tornillo, lo de al lado el sensor, el 4017, las and, con una de sus entradas a positivo (las que estan todas unidas), los dip switch, y la flecha significa "con estas salidas haz lo que quieras"...

cuando pueda hago un esquema bien, ya que en la note no tengo nada de soft electronico.

cualquier cosa consulta...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 4, 2010)

pero aqui las and sólo hacen de inversor
para eso usa un 4069 que te vienen 6 en un sólo chip y es más barato y más sencillo


----------



## alexus (Ene 4, 2010)

viendolo bien, las and se pueden descartar...

del 4017 derecho al dip


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 4, 2010)

Esto puede servir... La opcion de la segunda imagen me parece mejor...
Salu2


----------



## fersumac (Ene 4, 2010)

A mi tambien, pero mis perros son capaces de comerse hasta el aparato, son tremendos, por eso lo del comedero automatico, si os contara alucinariais con ellos.
de todas maneras, he conseguido un motor con reductor y freno mecanico por bobina que funciona a 220V, bastante pequeño, es de las maquinas de tabaco, de las torvas de moneda, y es justamente lo que necesito, la velocidad de giro del reductor es ideal, y lo unico que tengo que hacer es controlar el giro, durante 10 segundos, que con un timer y un rele puedo controlar. que os parece?
Gracias a los 2 por vuestra paciencia, no obstante seguire estudiando vuestras ideas para un futuro.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 4, 2010)

si el aparato peligra con tus perros, ponlo en alto y que lo que llegue a su comeder sea un tubo de estos


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 6, 2010)

fersumac: El comedero es automatico pero... como se activa ?. por, ejemplo, el perro interrumpe una barrera optica, o usas un temporizador ?? o el perro le ladra al alimentador ????. La pregunta es porque el control del sinfin debe, de alguna manera, estar asociado a ese subsistema. Salu2.


----------



## alexus (Ene 6, 2010)

yo pregunte lo mismo...

otra cosa, por tiempo no manejes nada...


----------



## fersumac (Ene 7, 2010)

Hola 
Visto que los reyes no me trajeron el comedero, seguiremos con su montaje.

Bueno os comento,  la alimentacion del motor solo estara activa durante el tiempo que la luz de la perrera esta encendida, esta se activa por celula fotovoltaica, como la luz va a 220, tengo solucionada la alimentacion del motor, lo que necesito es que la tension del motor,  solo la reciba durante 10 segundos, con lo que la activacion de un rele que me de paso a los 220v lo podria consguir con un 555, calculado para que cada 24h me active el rele durante 10 segundos, que os parece


----------



## alexus (Ene 7, 2010)

no todas las fotocelulas admiten cargas inductivas...

lo del 555 es mucho tiempo.

un monoestable que se dispare cuando lo alimentas.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 7, 2010)

Parte de la base como analisis, que una mascota debe comer determinado peso de alimento segun su tamaño/dia. 

Se complicaria el desarrollo si en la casa hay mas de una mascota que se alimente del mismo equipo. En ese caso se deberia identificar con RFID por ejemplo en su collar que mascota es, de ese modo se acciona el mecanismo tantas vueltas como peso de alimento corresponda/dia.

Si piensas desde lo simple, con un temporizador del tipo vidriera garantizas que al menos una vez al dia en una determinada hora se active. El tema es que esos temporizadores son con pasos de 15 min creo.. O bien ajustas tu "mecanica de tornillo" a ese tiempo, o realizas tu propio temporizador de acuerdo a tu mecanica de tornillo.

No necesitas que se detecte nada, el ciclo es diario. Si se lo come todo a la mañana, no tendra mas hasta el otro dia.. En el caso del agua, debe ser constante y que tome toda la que necesite.


----------



## alexus (Ene 7, 2010)

hay unos temporizadores, de esos electromecanicos, que tiene las 24 horas, y por medio de unas palanquitas seleccionas la hora de accionamiento y desaccionamiento, podes hacer 1, 2, 3, las selecciones que quieras, obvio, el tiempo maximo son 24 horas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2010)

En estos 2 post se trato algo similar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/reductor-revoluciones-11019/index2.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/dosificador-casero-10731/


----------



## fersumac (Ene 8, 2010)

Hola Fogonazo
He leido los dos enlaces que ponias y la verdad es que se quedaron en agua de borrajas, lo que pretendo es solventar mi problema hasta el final, y asi si alguien necesita hacer lo mismo,dependiendo del tamaño,  segun sea para alimentar un perro o un caballo lo pueda ejecutar.
De todas maneras gracias por tu implicacion

Hola brujo
Con el mismo sinfin, teniendo dos torvas de carga y 2 salidas, para 2 perros tengo perfecto, ya que los 2 son del mismo tamaño y son de la misma raza, la caida a cada plato seria la misma cantidad y a la misma hora, como los 2 estan en la mima perrera no hay problema, es mas desde pequeños los 2 comen al mismo tiempo a medio metro el 1 del otro, sin problemas.

Lo que quiero decir es que el mismo motor alimenta los 2.

La idea es que 2 vueltas del motor equivalen a 10 segundos, que es justo la cantidad que necesitan al dia.
hay una bombilla ue e enciende a 220v apartir de las 21h hasta las 23h con un temporizador (antes se activaba por faltade luz, pero se tiraba demasiadas horas encendida), aprovechando que en esas 2 horas esta encendida, la pregunta, es: si con un timer que se active cuando recibe tension, y que a los 10 minutos de una orden positiva durante 10 segundos, si esto se puede, lo tendria solucionado, ya que el motor tiene autofreno, al corte de tension y encima esta alimentado a 220v.
No se si me he explicado bien.

Alexus
esos temporizadores que dices, como minimo lo accionan durante 1 minuto no?

Tecnogirl:
Perdona me hice un lio con la gente y no me di cuenta de ti, espero que con  los comentarios dados te haya solventado tu pregunta
disculpa y gracias


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 8, 2010)

Y si entre los perros no se comen los platos, puedes partir de esa verdad. Justo ayer estuve en una casa de electronica y los temporizadores de vidriera de palanquita con pasos de 15 minutos fueron reemplazados por unos microprocesados con lo que le configuras hora de encendido y hora de apagado y lo tienes resuelto. Sino debes armar lo que propones.

Tener como parametro 10 segundos si bien representan las dos vueltas, no es un servomecanismo certero, es decir puede fallar. Yo trataria de sensar la descarga de la tolva para asegurarme que el alimento fue entregado al animal. Si tarda 8 segundos o 15 daria lo mismo, y los pichichos felices.. sobre todo si estas pensando esto para dejarlos 15 dias solos..

Que pasa con la mecanica si se corta la luz? se resetea? como recupera el ciclo?


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 9, 2010)

resumac: Tu idea es que el comedero opere desde las 21h aprovechando el sistema de alumbrado automatico ?... Se puede pero, el resto del dia no se alimentan los perros ?. Cuantas comidas y a que horas se deben alimentar los perros ?. Salu2


----------



## fersumac (Ene 10, 2010)

Lo perros solo comen una vez al dia, no necesitan mas. Solo cuando son cachorros necesitan hasta 3 veces al dia , pero a medida que crecen se le acorta a 1 vez diaria, lo que necesita, que es aproximadamente 1/2 kg de pienso diario.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 12, 2010)

Creo que ya hay suficiente ilustracion de la consulta de jorgeldelatorre. Aqui te dejo una propuesta de solucion.

COMPONENTES

- Tres relays (K1, K2 y K3) a 220VAC cada uno con un contacto NO y NC
- Un interruptor limite de carrera (LS1) con 3 contactos: 2 NO y 1 NC
- Un pulsador (PB1) tipo NO.

DESCRIPCION DEL FUNCIONAMIENTO

Cuando el sistema de alumbrado automatico se active, energizará con 220VAC al circuito en los terminales L1 y L2 (ver imagen adjunta). Ninguna de las bobinas opera pero, a traves de los contactos cerrados K1b y K3b, el motor recibe tension y operara poniendo en marcha el sinfin.

El interruptor limite de carrera LS1 detectar el paso de un elemento (p. ej. un pequeño tornillo) situado en el borde del tornillo sinfin del alimentador para contabilizar las dos vueltas que jorgedelatorre desea que de el sinfin. Este elemento se ubica despues de LS1 para asegurar que cuando arranque el motor, el sinfin complete una vuelta completa antes de tocar por primera vez a LS1. 

Cuando esto ocurra, los contactos de LS1 cambian de posicion. LS1a energiza a K1 y que se autosostiene a traves de su contacto K1a. Aunque el contacto K1b se abre, el motor sigue girando porque tiene tension a traves de K3b. Cuando el elemento deje a LS1, LS1b se cierra y energiza a K2 que se autosostiene con su propio contacto K2 y no pasa nada mas.

Cuando vuelva a pasar el elemento, por segunda vez, completando la segunda vuelta del sinfin, LS1c se cierra y activa K3 que se autosostiene a traves de su contacto K3a, pero abre su contacto K3b, suspendiendo la tension al motor apagandolo y se queda asi hasta que el control de alumbrado se desconecte y el circuito se resetea a la posicion inicial mostrada en el esquema, quedando listo para el proximo ciclo.

El Pulsador PB1 permite accionar manualmente el motor del alimentador en cualquier momento y sirve, por ejemplo, para ubicar el elemento activador despues de LS1 y asegurar asi las dos vueltas del sinfin.

Como el funcionamiento del motor se estima en unos 10 segundos, no se han considerado medidas adicionales para el imprevisto de un corte de electricidad. Si este llegara a suceder, el sistema se autoinicia y le dará raciones adicionales a los perros, que no parece ser un problema.

Es un diseño sencillo, sin temporizadores, ni fuentes para alimentar componentes electronicos. Salu2.


----------

